# 2 Fast 2 Furious - Brian's Skyline



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I've had the Jada 1/24 skyline from 2fast for sometime, but i've always hated the oversized dub rims that JADA put on everything at that time.
the rims have to go.
DSCF8598 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8599 by aus_mus, on Flickr

I started by looking online for some HRE442 rims 3d model, but didn't find anything free, so i got into Fusion 360 and designed one up. I printed several iterations to get the size correct and also designed some brake discs that would also act as spacers for the rims. I ended up making the tire combined with the rim as one part.
hre446-fusion by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8601 by aus_mus, on Flickr

A quick mock up showed the rims were too low, so i re-drilled the axle holes to raise the body
DSCF8600 by aus_mus, on Flickr

The rims were painted up and glued to the brakes, which were then pushed onto the original axles. they're not great, but i like them more than the rubber band tires it came with.
DSCF8602 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8603 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8604 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice transformation! :thumbsup:


----------

